# Need Juice, got supplies



## Jmpb (10/3/21)

Howsit guys, I'm looking for someone who can make me juice to my needs. I bought a lot of diy stuff and i just can't get it right. Will need someone in the durban area.

Can donate my diy stuff and eventually then pay for the juice.

My favourite flavour profiles would be exotic icy fruits and breakfast/dessert flavours.

Another issue, other than an all round crap experience is the nicotine. Nic currently in use is gold nic freebase (100mg/ml PG).
I get a horrible cough when lying down using freebase nic, and lots of chest tightening.

Edit : Concentrate list

Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA)
Apple (TPA)
Banana Nut Bread (TPA)
Bavarian Cream (TPA)
Berry (Crunch) Cereal (TPA)
Biscuit (SilverLine) (Cap)
Black Cherry (TPA)
Blueberry Extra (SilverLine) (Cap)
Blueberry Jam (CAP)
Blueberry Jam with Toast (SC) (Real Flavors)
Blueberry, Wild (TPA)
Butter (TPA)
Butter Pecan (SilverLine) (Cap)
Cactus (Kaktus) (Inawera)
Candy/Jammy Wizard (FA)
Caramel (Caramello) (FA)
Cereal 27 (Cap)
Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA)
Cinnamon Sugar (SilverLine) (CAP)
Cinnamon Sugar Cookie (TPA)
Coconut (Coco, Cocco) (FA)
Coconut Extra (TPA)
Cotton Candy (10% EM/Ethyl Maltol) (TPA)
Cream (Milky Undertone) (PG) (OoO)
Cream Fresh (Panna Fresca) (FA)
Double Apple (Cap)
Double Chocolate (Clear) (TPA)
Dragonfruit (TPA)
DX Milk (TPA)
DX Vanilla Custard (TPA)
Extreme Ice (FW)
Flash (FA)
French Toast (ooo)
Golden Butter (Cap)
Graham Crust (FA)
Greek Yogurt (TPA)
Hazelnut (DX) (TPA)
Hazelnut (FW)
Jack / Fante (Pazzo) (FA)
Kiwi (Double) (TPA)
Koolada 10% (TPA)
Lime (Cap)
Lucky Leprechaun Cereal (TPA)
Lychee (FA)
Mango (TPA)
Mango Guava (FW)
Marshmallow (FA)
Meringue (FA)
MTS Vape Wizard (FA)
New York Cheesecake v2 (Cap)
Passion Fruit (TPA)
Peach (Juicy) (TPA)
Peach, White (Pesca Bianca) (FA)
Philippine Mango (TPA)
Pie Crust (TPA)
Pina Colada v3 (Cap)
Pineapple Juicy (TPA)
Raspberry (Natural) (FW)
Rose Candy (TPA)
RY4 Double (TPA)
Smooth (TPA)
Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)
Strawberry (SC) (Real Flavors)
Strawberry (TPA)
Strawberry Jam with Toast (SC) (Real Flavors)
Super Sweet (Cap)
Sweet Blend (Cap)
Sweet Cream (TPA)
Sweet Cream DX (TPA)
Sweet Guava (Cap)
Sweet Lychee (Cap)
Sweet Mango (Cap)
Sweet Strawberry (Cap)
Sweet Tea (TPA)
Sweetener (Sucralose/Maltol) (TPA)
Toasted Almond (Cap)
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (Cap)
Vanilla Custard (Cap)
Vanilla Custard (TPA)
Vanilla Swirl (TPA)
Waffle (Belgian) (TPA)
Watermelon (TPA)
Western Tobacco (TPA)
Whipped Marshmallow (Silverline) (Cap)
Yellow Cake (FW)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mzr (10/3/21)

Why not give @ivc_mixer a shout he has a few Juices available and I am sure you can discuss with him as he caters for different requirements whether be sweetness, nic levels and ice even quantity requirements

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/3/21)

Whatsapp incoming... I know a guy...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/3/21)

@Jmpb - maybe post the flavours you got here and the profiles you're chasing and we can assist with some recipe ideas? Else I am more than happy to help.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## dombank (10/3/21)

Jmpb said:


> Howsit guys, I'm looking for someone who can make me juice to my needs. I bought a lot of diy stuff and i just can't get it right. Will need someone in the durban area.
> 
> Can donate my diy stuff and eventually then pay for the juice.


@ivc_mixer is your man

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (10/3/21)

@Paul33

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (10/3/21)

@ivc_mixer is an awesome mixer. Master class

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/21)

Post your list of concentrates @Jmpb 

I’m sure we can point you in the right direction

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/3/21)

Jmpb said:


> Howsit guys, I'm looking for someone who can make me juice to my needs. I bought a lot of diy stuff and i just can't get it right. Will need someone in the durban area.
> 
> Can donate my diy stuff and eventually then pay for the juice.


Don’t give up ... lots of experts here that can guide you on your journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/3/21)

And try and be specific if you can, the more specific the better we will be able to help you, i.e. instead of just saying you want a Custard juice, say you want a Custard juice with some cookie and ice cream or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/3/21)

I'd start with one shots from Blckvapour. Easiest to mix. I used to DIY and out of about 20 sellf made recipes only about 3 were all day vapes for me. Had a shit load of tobaccos though some of which @GregF used to like a lot. Just don't have time to mix anymore and all my stuff expired during the last 3 years when I fell off the wagon. But seriously, it's a lot of fun when you get it right and love your own creation. Just be patient.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jmpb (12/3/21)

Thanks for the replies guys, will update original post with more information today or tomorrow. Currently chatting to @David.Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jmpb (12/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> @Jmpb - maybe post the flavours you got here and the profiles you're chasing and we can assist with some recipe ideas? Else I am more than happy to help.



Thanks man, will be updating post with more info.


----------



## StompieZA (12/3/21)

Try my recipe, Know a lot of people on the forum love it.




Sub with :

Strawberry (SC) (Real Flavors) - 2.5%
Mango (TPA) 3%

For anyone else wanting to try this recipe, I suggest using Mango FE at 3% or CBE Double Mango at 3.5%. Mango FLV aint the best anymore imo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/3/21)

And if you love a good custard, Try:

Vanilla Custard (Cap) - 4%
Vanilla Swirl (TPA) - 1%
Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA) - 2%
RY4 Double (TPA) - 2%
Golden Butter (Cap) - 0.5%
Super Sweet (Cap) - 1%

Will give you a good caramel tobacco style custard. Steep it for around 2-3 weeks for best flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/3/21)

StompieZA said:


> And if you love a good custard, Try:
> 
> Vanilla Custard (Cap) - 4%
> Vanilla Swirl (TPA) - 1%
> ...


I’m going to try this one. Sounds good. 

rule 1 might apply to the butter though but I’ll have a dig.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/3/21)

Going to try and upload some Excel files from when I used to mix...

Nope, it doesn't want to upload Excel files. If you want you can PM me your email address and I'll mail them to you. Mostly tobacco recipes with notes on each concentrate from the website snippet and my own notes, and the bakery one contains one premix by Mr. Hardwick's and my own recipes.

Going to paste my favorite bakery one to give you an idea.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

